# Surf Blank for Reds



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am considering a surf rod for reds this time of year. Would a Batson BP1266F be a good choice? 
10' 6", 2 piece, rated 12-30 pound line, and 3/4 to 3 ounce lure
Physically I can't handle those huge long rods. I want to sling out bait with 3 or 4 ounce spider weight but have the rod help me.

It may be old hat to you old pros on here, but I met a fellow yesterday that used 3M Safety Tread 1" wide tape for his grips. It was a resilient tape, rubbery and not too scratchy. I have seen other types of tape used, but not this exact one before.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a blank for slinging a 3 or 4 ounce weight and a mullet or whiting head?


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

FTU has a couple of blanks that would fit the bill. I recently built a 9 footer that I use for that purpose. I don't see the rod that you posted as a Batson blank. Their surf blanks are: SU1264F an SU418F. I am older than you and I can still cast the FTU rod a good distance with a whiting or mullet head as bait. The FTU blanks are cheap but somewhat heavy since they are E glass.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Hey Don, just got back from the beach, six bulls and one slot. And also a few of the other critters. I built my friend three of the FTU one piece surf blanks and to my surprise he broke the top three foot off one of them today. He broke it casting. They are three years old I believe but things happen and i still recommend them. If you can tot them go one piece, one weak link eliminated. Just personal preference mind you. Surf fishing is rough on body and tackle so when you build it ignore the weight, you don't stand and hold them all day. They don't build blanks like they use to regardless where they're made. Im still using my 20 and 35 year old long poles so plain old glass is not a negative in this case. Good luck on your build.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

ellisredfish said:


> FTU has a couple of blanks that would fit the bill. I recently built a 9 footer that I use for that purpose. I don't see the rod that you posted as a Batson blank. Their surf blanks are: SU1264F an SU418F. I am older than you and I can still cast the FTU rod a good distance with a whiting or mullet head as bait. The FTU blanks are cheap but somewhat heavy since they are E glass.


Yes Ellis, the Batson I listed is actually listed under their RX4 Salmon Steelhead blanks. I believe now, like John above and a PM I got, that the Batson may be too light. As value goes, Batson seems great, but they don't seem to make what I am seeking .... about half way between the 2 surf blanks they offer is about what I seek. I am going to look some more. This season will be over before I could build it anyway probably, so I don't need to rush. And John I agree about a 1 piece, but transporting would be tricky.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Lamiglas makes some great blanks for surfchunking but they can be a little pricey. I built a 2pc 10ftr some years back and despite it's lure weight recommendations, it casts 6 and bait with out issue using 30#. It's a CSB120 2M. Nice blank.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

If you can find a Rain Shadow SUR1265 or SUR1266.. You won't be let down...


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Roys in corpus has new blanks for your type of fishing. 

JawBone Xtreme Rod Blank Models

JBX - 8650 $114.99 8'6" 20 top
JBX - 8655 $119.99 8'6" 24 top
JBX - 921 $109.99 9' 14 top
JBX - 1042 $114.99 10' 14 top
JBX - 1052 $119.99 10' 20 top
JBX - 1053 $124.99 10' 24 top
JBX - 1054 $129.99 10' 28 top


----------

